# Why bother.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Friend of mine moved to NY several years ago with his job. He sent me a E mail the other day and said NY has enacted a back ground check to by ammo. He also said that internet sales are not possible to buy ammo either.

So then he asked me about reloading even though *he didn't need another chore.* I returned his mail telling him reloading to me wasn't a chore nor to any other reloaders I know. Told him if he felt it would be a chore to just take a day trip to Vermont, Ohio or Penn state and buy his ammo needs there.
At that he said that would be all he needed is to get caught boot legging AMMO. 
I personally don't see his problem with the back ground checks, we all have pretty much had to deal with that for years when buying a gun.

I don't know but the chore comment just didn't set well with me.
It is enjoyable time for me on a blustery winter day when I don't want to be out side. Even a rainy summer day it would be a good time to set down and load a bunch up I feel.

 Al


----------



## noylj (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe he should consider if the infringement of his rights is worth it.
You really think the background check, which does nothing to eliminate any crime, is worth it?
Maybe you'll like the background checks for powder, primers, and cases--and no mail order.
Yes, if I had to live in NY, I would be running to neighboring states to spend my ammo dollars.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

A background check is BS for ammunition. A check for a rifle or handgun ok but ammo is crazy. I would reload if I was in his position. As to bootlegging ammo I would not be surprised if ny is trying to check if its citizens are buying ammo out of state. This might happen they may ask where you are from and just not sell to a person from ny.
Canada checks gunshows in the states and questions the car owners when they are going home.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

> At that he said that would be all he needed is to get caught boot legging AMMO.


I always wonder about that kind of comment. Not to encourage illegal activity but....it seems to me that a person would have to try real hard to get caught bringing ammo back from another state. After all, what would he be doing that would attract attention to his car .....even into NYC (among the thousands that cross the GW Bridge or enter through the tunnels) and initiate a search?
Pete


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I've never been asked to show and ID to buy ammo so I don't expect some one from NY being turned away from the ammo counter of any store in Michigan that sells such things. 
As for searches I believe it still has to be consent or a warrant to do so in any state in the US. Just make sure all your lights are working and obey all traffic laws.

I can't count the number of times I crossed the GW with a big ol hand gun under the mattress in the sleeper when I was hauling produce to Hunts Point.

 Al


----------

